

The United States Is Angry That China Wants Crypto Backdoors, Too - aw3c2
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/the-united-states-is-angry-that-china-wants-crypto-backdoors-too

======
csandreasen
I love how they cherry pick quotes out of context to make their point. From
the linked article:

 _Ironically, the US government sent a letter to China expressing concern
about its new law. "The Administration is aggressively working to have China
walk back from these troubling regulations," US Trade Representative Michael
Froman said in a statement._

But if you actually looks into the quote, it doesn't have anything to do with
crypto backdoors. From [1]:

 _“China’s new regulations on the use of information and communications
technology in the banking industry go directly against a series of China’s
bilateral and multilateral trade commitments. For example, the rules would
require technology transfer and use of domestic Chinese intellectual property
as a precondition for market access—both of which China has committed not to
do,” said Froman.

The rules aren’t about security. They are about protectionism and favoring
Chinese companies,” he said. “The administration is aggressively working to
have China walk back from these troubling regulations.”_

[1] [http://9to5mac.com/2015/02/27/china-technology-
rules/](http://9to5mac.com/2015/02/27/china-technology-rules/)

------
enchufadoo
They are angry at anyone that does the same as them, nuclear bombs, invasions,
crypto backdoors, you name it.

~~~
simonblack
Just wait till the armed drones fly over.

------
mikhailt
They're angry because this is a copyright infringement to them. The US wanted
this first, so nobody else can use it.

